# fischen teneriffa



## rab_rabbit (11. November 2005)

Hallo Kalle,
Danke für Info, bin im Moment berufl. unterwegs, werde mich in jedem Fall melden (habe 10 PS Motor gemietet). War im Urlaub Fischen in Teneriffa, aber nur vom Land aus (hatte einen Bootstripp gemacht, hatten aber nur 4 Bonitos gefangen). In Teneriffa hatten wir 2 super Hafenanlagen, da ging immer was ! Hatte aber leider nicht stark genuge Montagen mit, 1 Rochen hatten mir den Haken (1 er) einfach abgebrochen, ein anderer zog wortwörtlich weggggg...

Kann da gerne mal ein paar Infos geben, wenn Interesse.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## Jirko (22. November 2005)

*AW: fischen teneriffa*

hallo clemens #h

habe dein posting nummer 59 (nach kalles posting am 09.11.2005 - 22:38) aus diesem thema mal separat hier reingebappt  und nun hoffen wir, daß du uns noch´n büschen input lieferst... besten dank im voraus #6


----------



## Neffifisch (23. November 2005)

*AW: fischen teneriffa*

Hallo Clemens, #h 

sag mal genauer was so ging vom Land aus, welche Fische und welche Angeltechniken und vielleicht wo du genau auf Teneriffa warst. 
Würde mich echt interessieren. 

Sevus 

Manfred


----------



## noworkteam (25. November 2005)

*AW: fischen teneriffa*

hallo clemens,



			
				rab_rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kalle,
> Hatte aber leider nicht stark genuge Montagen mit, 1 Rochen hatten mir den Haken (1 er) einfach abgebrochen, ein anderer zog wortwörtlich weggggg...
> 
> Kann da gerne mal ein paar Infos geben, wenn Interesse.
> ...


 
ich fliege am donnerstag nach für 14 tage fuerte, da könnt ich schon noch einige infos benötigen, zumal ich dem, der wortwörtlich weg zog, einmal in die augen schauen möchte  ...

und in die brandung werd ich auch gehen.

Packliste stand heute
1. Brandungs-pack
1. boots-pack (2,7m -400g multi mit 40mm geflochten)
1. boots-bigpack (50lbs mit pennmulti senator 12/0 80lbs mono)

ich dachte mit damit müsste es schon passen auch vom boot aus...

bin für jeden tip dankbar ..

PS digicam und video sind auch mit, damit man/frau sehen kann ob die tipps was gebracht haben...

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (30. November 2005)

*auf nach fuerte , ich melde mich dann mal ab..*

hallo forum,

nun ist es soweit, ich melde mich mal für 2 wochen ab, es geht nach fuerte,.. ..

falls einer von euch schon mal da war und noch tipps hat immer her damit, bis 11:00 morgen dann is nix mehr mit forum..


gruss an die zurückgebliebenen


noworkteam


----------



## ralle (30. November 2005)

*AW: fischen teneriffa*

Dann viel Spaß und viel Erfolg !!


----------



## noworkteam (30. November 2005)

*AW: fischen teneriffa*

danke,

spass auf alle fälle..... erfolg?? ich werd mich anstrengen

mfg

noworkteam


----------

